# Swimming back and forth



## bmlbytes

This is not meant to be a question or a cry of help (unless you guys find something wrong with this behaviour) but here is a video of my betta's favorite toy. Its the wire to the thermometer. He litterly all day swims back and forth behind it. Hour after hour after hour. I took a few minute long video of it.

[yt]j1XFKkuiVEk[/yt]


----------



## lohachata

the wire has nothing to do with what the fish is doing ; other than just happens to be there...if you look you will notice that he is watching his reflection in the glass.....paying no attention to the wire at all...


----------



## bmlbytes

Why doesnt he flare up at his reflection like with the mirror and why does he only choose that side of the tank?


----------



## lohachata

who knows...why do you have that horribly ugly gravel in your avatar???.....lol
he may well have flared when he first noticed his reflection ; but has since settled down and is just fascinated with it..actually pretty common...cover that side of the tank with heavy black plastic and film what he does then...


----------



## bmlbytes

Cool. He did like to flare at the black filter I had in there when I first put him in. I took that filter out so there wouldn't be too much current in there for him.

Like I said before, I wasn't worried about his swimming back and forth, more just fascinated by it. He stopped swimming over there today when I put some hornwort nearby. He now does the same thing, but behind the air line tube on the back wall. He must like going behind stuff, even if he is watching his reflection.

And the gravel is in my avatar because i like the pic of the frog. The gravel in my tank (as you can see by the video) looks much better with the black color mixed in. :lol:


----------

